# [Release 2 OVH] IMAP ne démarre pas

## macnoobster

Bonjour à tous, 

Premier message mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je le sens bien....eheh

Bon voilà j'ai la "charge" tant que je peux vu mes compétences et nos ressources financières réduites d'un serveur OVH, release 2, 32 bits sur gentoo

je ne contacte plus le service OVH , les réponses sont bien trop évasives et ils ne me conseillent que de recompiler qmail, ce qui me semble bizarre...

il y a peu j'ai rencontré un problème avec le service IMAP après un reboot, ne me demandez pas ce qui s'est passé je ne sais pas :p, juste appliqué des mises à jours via le patch-all OVH et rebooté.

Maintenant mon service IMAP ne démarre plus, même après un reboot, je n'ai donc plus accès qu mail que via Pop (trop limité  :Sad:  )

Voici donc le message d'erreur que j'ai lorsque je tente de lancer IMAP

```
ns308915 ~ # /etc/init.d/courier-imapd start

: command not foundmapd: line 23:

: command not foundmapd: line 25:

: command not foundmapd: line 37:

: command not foundmapd: line 39:

: command not foundmapd: line 48:

: command not foundmapd: line 53:

: command not foundmapd: line 55:

: command not foundmapd: line 59:

: command not foundmapd: line 61:

: command not foundmapd: line 66:

: command not foundmapd: line 68:

: command not foundmapd: line 73:

: command not foundmapd: line 75:

: command not foundmapd: line 86:

: command not foundmapd: line 88:

: command not foundmapd: line 93:

: command not foundmapd: line 95:

: command not foundmapd: line 104:

: command not foundmapd: line 108:

: command not foundmapd: line 110:

: command not foundmapd: line 114:

: command not foundmapd: line 116:

: command not foundmapd: line 121:

: command not foundmapd: line 123:

: command not foundmapd: line 128:

: command not foundmapd: line 130:

: command not foundmapd: line 137:

: command not foundmapd: line 139:

: command not foundmapd: line 143:

: command not foundmapd: line 145:

: command not foundmapd: line 159:

: command not foundmapd: line 161:

: command not foundmapd: line 177:

: command not foundmapd: line 179:

: command not foundmapd: line 184:

: command not foundmapd: line 186:

: command not foundmapd: line 194:

: command not foundmapd: line 196:

: command not foundmapd: line 213:

: command not foundmapd: line 215:

: command not foundmapd: line 225:

: command not foundmapd: line 227:

: command not foundmapd: line 233:

: command not foundmapd: line 235:

: command not foundmapd: line 247:

: command not foundmapd: line 249:

: command not foundmapd: line 256:

: command not foundmapd: line 258:

: command not foundmapd: line 284:

: command not foundmapd: line 286:

: command not foundmapd: line 297:

: command not foundmapd: line 299:

: command not foundmapd: line 300:

: command not foundmapd: line 308:

: command not foundmapd: line 327:

: command not foundmapd: line 329:

: command not foundmapd: line 345:

: command not foundmapd: line 347:

: command not foundmapd: line 363:

: command not foundmapd: line 365:

: command not foundmapd: line 371:

: command not foundmapd: line 23:

: command not foundmapd: line 25:

: command not foundmapd: line 37:

: command not foundmapd: line 39:

: command not foundmapd: line 48:

: command not foundmapd: line 53:

: command not foundmapd: line 55:

: command not foundmapd: line 59:

: command not foundmapd: line 61:

: command not foundmapd: line 66:

: command not foundmapd: line 68:

: command not foundmapd: line 73:

: command not foundmapd: line 75:

: command not foundmapd: line 86:

: command not foundmapd: line 88:

: command not foundmapd: line 93:

: command not foundmapd: line 95:

: command not foundmapd: line 104:

: command not foundmapd: line 108:

: command not foundmapd: line 110:

: command not foundmapd: line 114:

: command not foundmapd: line 116:

: command not foundmapd: line 121:

: command not foundmapd: line 123:

: command not foundmapd: line 128:

: command not foundmapd: line 130:

: command not foundmapd: line 137:

: command not foundmapd: line 139:

: command not foundmapd: line 143:

: command not foundmapd: line 145:

: command not foundmapd: line 159:

: command not foundmapd: line 161:

: command not foundmapd: line 177:

: command not foundmapd: line 179:

: command not foundmapd: line 184:

: command not foundmapd: line 186:

: command not foundmapd: line 194:

: command not foundmapd: line 196:

: command not foundmapd: line 213:

: command not foundmapd: line 215:

: command not foundmapd: line 225:

: command not foundmapd: line 227:

: command not foundmapd: line 233:

: command not foundmapd: line 235:

: command not foundmapd: line 247:

: command not foundmapd: line 249:

: command not foundmapd: line 256:

: command not foundmapd: line 258:

: command not foundmapd: line 284:

: command not foundmapd: line 286:

: command not foundmapd: line 297:

: command not foundmapd: line 299:

: command not foundmapd: line 300:

: command not foundmapd: line 308:

: command not foundmapd: line 327:

: command not foundmapd: line 329:

: command not foundmapd: line 345:

: command not foundmapd: line 347:

: command not foundmapd: line 363:

: command not foundmapd: line 365:

: command not foundmapd: line 371:

 * Starting courier-imapd ...

: command not foundmapd: line 23:

: command not foundmapd: line 25:

: command not foundmapd: line 37:

: command not foundmapd: line 39:

: command not foundmapd: line 48:

: command not foundmapd: line 53:

: command not foundmapd: line 55:

: command not foundmapd: line 59:

: command not foundmapd: line 61:

: command not foundmapd: line 66:

: command not foundmapd: line 68:

: command not foundmapd: line 73:

: command not foundmapd: line 75:

: command not foundmapd: line 86:

: command not foundmapd: line 88:

: command not foundmapd: line 93:

: command not foundmapd: line 95:

: command not foundmapd: line 104:

: command not foundmapd: line 108:

: command not foundmapd: line 110:

: command not foundmapd: line 114:

: command not foundmapd: line 116:

: command not foundmapd: line 121:

: command not foundmapd: line 123:

: command not foundmapd: line 128:

: command not foundmapd: line 130:

: command not foundmapd: line 137:

: command not foundmapd: line 139:

: command not foundmapd: line 143:

: command not foundmapd: line 145:

: command not foundmapd: line 159:

: command not foundmapd: line 161:

: command not foundmapd: line 177:

: command not foundmapd: line 179:

: command not foundmapd: line 184:

: command not foundmapd: line 186:

: command not foundmapd: line 194:

: command not foundmapd: line 196:

: command not foundmapd: line 213:

: command not foundmapd: line 215:

: command not foundmapd: line 225:

: command not foundmapd: line 227:

: command not foundmapd: line 233:

: command not foundmapd: line 235:

: command not foundmapd: line 247:

: command not foundmapd: line 249:

: command not foundmapd: line 256:

: command not foundmapd: line 258:

: command not foundmapd: line 284:

: command not foundmapd: line 286:

: command not foundmapd: line 297:

: command not foundmapd: line 299:

: command not foundmapd: line 300:

: command not foundmapd: line 308:

: command not foundmapd: line 327:

: command not foundmapd: line 329:

: command not foundmapd: line 345:

: command not foundmapd: line 347:

: command not foundmapd: line 363:

: command not foundmapd: line 365:

: command not foundmapd: line 371:

: invalid number-imap/gentoo-imapd.rc: line 15: ulimit: 65536

: command not foundap/gentoo-imapd.rc: line 26:  
```

quelqu'un pourrait-il m'eclairer sur le sujet et me dire pourquoi autant d'erreurs semblent surgir d'un seul coup?

je n'ai rien modifié à la configuration IMAP auparavant je n'aurais pas osé de peur de briser quelquechose.... promis.

Merci pour toute aide, 

olivierLast edited by macnoobster on Mon Jun 20, 2011 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

peux-tu poster ton /var/log/messages? Il doit y avoir plus d'info par là je pense.

Sinon, tu devrais mettre dans ta TODO list "Remplacer cette crasse de release2 par un vrai système gentoo", parce que c'est vraiment la misère leur truc

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Recompile courier-imap

As-tu mis a jour tes fichiers de conf avec dispatch-conf ?

----------

## macnoobster

Merci Poussin, 

Bizarre d'avoir fait tant de démarches pour finalement se faire aider par un autre valeureux liègeois  eheh

bon sinon j'ai préféré placer sur un serveur mes fichiers syslog et messages comme tu me le demandais.

http://www.myreality.be/Fichiers/Syslog-messages.zip

je n'y vois rien d'alarmant et aucune référence au serveur, dans les deux fichiers à 16h24 le 18 juin c'est une tentative de lancement du service imap.

Pour gentoo R2 de chez OVH oui le pire c'est que j'y pense depuis longtemps je ne pensais pas que ce serait si restrictif  :Sad:  et finalement probablement plus compliqué à gérer qu'un système "vierge"... mais bon 

Voilà si il faut autre chose, hésitez pas je me dépêcherai de répondre

Merci encore

olivier

----------

## macnoobster

oups salut man on the hill,

je répondais a poussin lorsque tu as posté , désolé.

je n'ai pas osé recompiler IMAP de peur de casser la release OVH mais finalement je m'en balance un peu, je n'ai aucune réponse correcte de leurs services, alors je ferai ce qu'il faut, point :p

Bon je vais passer pour un noob mais bon j'ai pas trop le choix, quelle est la commande pour recompiler IMAP ? Aucune autre modification après cela?

Sinon je viens de regarder pour dispatch-conf.conf, non je ne m'en suis pas servi car je ne connaissais pas la commande, voici le contenu du mien.

```

#

# dispatch-conf.conf

#

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?

# (yes or no)

use-rcs=no

# Diff for display

# %s old file

# %s new file

diff="diff -Nu %s %s | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

# Diff for interactive merges.

# %s output file

# %s old file

# %s new file

merge="sdiff --suppress-common-lines --output=%s %s %s"

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=no

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=no

# Per-session log file of changes made to configuration files

#log-file=/var/log/dispatch-conf.log

```

Dois-je le lancer tel quel?

je sais que aider un débutant n'est pas toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux ni de plus facile mais j'en apprends tous les jours hein  :Smile: 

Merci encore pour votre aide.

olivier

----------

## man in the hill

Il faut que tu lises et maitrise un minimun sous gentoo si tu veux gérer une gentoo ...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml?desc=1

Sinon pour un installer un paquet sous gentoo:

```
emerge -av courier-imap
```

dispatch-conf met a jours les fichiers de conf des paquets qui ont été mis a jour.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

----------

## macnoobster

Merci, 

je vais lire, beaucoup lire, j'en ai "un peu" marre de patiner  :Sad:  mais j'avance plus en 1 journée que toute la dernière semaine...

en attendant j'ai lancé la compilation de imap mais voici ce que j'ai eu comme résultat :

j'ai de nouveau mis le fichier log complet  :Sad:  désolé

je vais jeter un oeil et essayer de piger mais de nouveau si un oeil expert y voit plus clair  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance

http://www.myreality.be/Fichiers/build.log

----------

## macnoobster

bon alors j'ai pas mal avancé, mais bon je tatonne...

j'ai finalement réussi a sortir de la release OVH, maj le Portage tree de gentoo et maj de imap, démarré IMAP en manuel en utilisant le nouveau fichier de configuration IMAPD proposé dans:

1) /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc (1)

2) /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc.dist (1)

3) /etc/init.d/courier-authlib (1)

4) /etc/courier-imap/imapd (1)

5) /etc/courier-imap/imapd-ssl (1)

6) /etc/portage/package.mask (1)

7) /etc/courier-imap/pop3d-ssl (1)

j'ai simplement utilisé le IMAPD et le courier-authlib non pas les autres pour l'instant par sécurité. (ce qui a permis de lancer IMAPD)

mais j'ai toujours droit à une erreur d'authentification IMAP mais une autre cette fois, voici ce que raconte le test de Horde:

    Trying protocol imap/notls, Port 143:

        ERROR - The server returned the following error message:

        Login failed.Login failed.Login failed.Too many login failures

    Trying protocol imap/ssl, Port 143:

        ERROR - The server returned the following error message:

        TLS/SSL failure for localhost: SSL negotiation failed

    Trying protocol imap/ssl/novalidate-cert, Port 143:

        ERROR - The server returned the following error message:

        TLS/SSL failure for localhost: SSL negotiation failed

    Trying protocol imap/tls/novalidate-cert, Port 143:

        ERROR - The server returned the following error message:

        TLS/SSL failure for localhost: SSL negotiation failed

enfin voila si ca donne des idées  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Essayes de régénérer une paire de certificats X509. Il se peut que l'erreur de négociation SSL vienne de ça.

Je ne connais pas courier-imap, mais il semblerait que la commande /usr/lib/courier-imap/share/mkimapdcert puisse le faire automatiquement.

----------

## macnoobster

merci, 

Mais cette commande n'existe pas dans ma version, je ne la vois nullepart, 

de plus je me rends compte que je n'ai pas de connexion IMAP mais en plus

j'ai perdu mes droits de connexion en POP aussi  :Sad:  ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

un des fichiers liés plus haut en cause?

ADD:

Bizarre qmail ne fonctionne plus, probleme d'autorisations mais Horde fonctionne toujours configuré en pop....

je pige de moins en moins...

et je suis de plus en plus dans la m..ouise, le mail est super important dans notre petite boite  :Sad: 

merci

----------

## macnoobster

Bon j'espere que je parle pas dans le vide, il est 1h du mat je bosse je bosse.....

hmm j'ai finalement un telnet sur imap port 143 qui fonctionne mais toujorus des refus de connexion via login/pass

je n'ai franchement aucune idée d'ou ca peut venir, 

j'ai réinstallé Horde, installé roundcube, tous me disent la même chose et pourtant le telnet fonctionne.

Siouplé aideeeeeeeeeeeeeeez moi :p ca a l'air desespere?

Heureusement que les serveurs OVH sont pas à cote de chez moi...

----------

## geekounet

La Gentoo Release 2 d'OVH n'est simplement pas faite pour être modifiée, tout ce que je peux conseiller c'est de refaire une install d'une vraie Gentoo au propre, autrement tu vas t'attirer de plus en plus de galère.

Au passage, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## macnoobster

Merci pour votre aide quoi qu'il en soit maintenant...

Je vais clore le sujet car comme vous le conseillez je vais réinstaller le serveur proprement.

Ayant été dit que imap fait partie du paquet Qmail chez ovh et que toute modification fait foirer ou sortir de la release.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

